

Program diagnosing cancer more accurately than humans can - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/11/diagnosing-cancer

======
nasmorn
Well it's back to some e-commerce programming for me. It's a good feeling to
know I make a difference in peoples lives.

